# 430 or 600 reach



## simonbratt99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi
I read the industry standard rating for the flash strength, but how does that actually translate into reach? How much further can you light a subject with a 600 over a 430?

thanks

Simon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2013)

Exact distances depend on focal length (really, the flash head zoom setting), aperture and ISO, that's why the spec is a 'guide number'. But the 600 will light a subject at a greater than a 430, 40-50% further as stated. With long lenses (>300mm), consider a Better Beamer.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats great thanks, i think the 430 is enough for me. I like the idea its smaller nad lighter too.


----------

